# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RODA u Zadru
Čitam da su cure iz Splita organizirane. A Zadranke?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

Halo, ima li koga? :wink:

----------


## Alamama

Imamo jednu jako vrijedno Kliu, a bila je nko vrijema i Lila

----------


## klia

Evo me Minnie, javi mi se pa da pokrenemo Rodu i u našem gradu!  :Laughing:

----------

Evo, tu sam, tu sam...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Već sam mislila da sam usamljena :wink:  

Ima li u Zadru IKAKVIH susreta, sastanaka, bilo što?

----------


## ivarica

pridruzila nam se jos jedna roda iz zadra, klia, poslati cu ti njen mail danas, pa da se "organizirate"   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

super za zadranke  :Smile:

----------


## klia

Ajmo svitu, triba nas biti slovom i brojkom 5 da postanemo podružnica!!! ( Ispravite me, vi Rode dugog staža, ako griješim  :Laughing:  )

----------


## klia

Ivarice, nije mi stigao taj mail  :Confused:

----------


## ivarica

stici ce, sat prije poslije   :Laughing:  

ovo sto kazes 5, nije tocno   :Laughing:  

sto se tice podruznica imamo neka nova saznanja ali o tome na udruznom forumu

----------


## klia

Nije stiglo ni danas  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
A za krivi broj članova - pardonacija! Ja sam tu ipak freshgirl!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

klia, poslala sam ti jucer PP na radnom forumu udruge, pregledaj, pliz

----------

KLIA, JAVI SEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## klia

EVO ME, SVIIITUUUU!!!!!!! ALI SAN VAN U FRCI OVIH DANA I NEMAM VRIMENA NI V!!!! Pricat cu vam sto se dogadja kad budem sigurna da ce sve dobro zavrsiti! A i ako ne zavrsi dobro, isto ću vam pričati! :? 
SAMO DAJTE PUNO DOBRRRIHHH VIBRRRRIII!!!!  :Idea:

----------


## klia

Podižem malo i upućujem vam pitanje: Što mi radite u subotu ujutro? Jeste li za prvi zadarski Roda sastanak?  :Laughing:

----------

Ova subota mi je radna, 13.12. sam na piru.
A može li subota popodne?

(kavica, napokon...  :Razz: )

----------


## klia

Ja mogu u subotu popodne. Dakle, osim Minnie i mene, tko će nam se još pridružiti? :D

----------

Iako je tek četvrtak, ja sam nestrpljiva.
Subota: gdje, kada, u koliko, i kako ćemo se skužiti?! :? 
 :D  :D

----------


## klia

Na Branimiru, u 15h ( dok još nije mrak, ili 16? ). Mene imaš u avataru i vozit ću narančasta kolica s čupavom bebom.  :Laughing:   No, moramo doći i do ostalih!

----------

U 16 bi bilo O.K. Ja baš ne sličim svom avataru... :wink:

----------

Za dijanam i kliu

Cure, poslala sam vam e-mailove. Potvrđujem 16 sati.  :Razz:

----------


## klia

Ja isto potvrđujem 16h, Branimir! Veselim se susretu!!!  :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

i cure, kako je bilo?

----------

Meni je bilo odlično!
Upoznala sam Kliu, Dijanam i Martu. Ma super! 
I još da uspijemo osnovati barem malu, majušnu podružnicu...
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## klia

Bilo je izvrsno, konstruktivno i pametno!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Za koju će godinu nad Branimirom stajati spomen-ploča: Ovdje su se sastale prve zadarske Rode.... :wink: Uglavnom, krećemo u potragu za prostorom.

----------

cure zadarske, jeste li za kavu?  :Razz:

----------


## klia

Svakako  :Laughing:  Samo šapni dan, misto i uru i eto nas!  :Razz:

----------

Evo, paše li subota? Onako, kao prošli put, 15,00 h ili 16,00 h? :wink:

----------


## klia

15 8)

----------

Dogovoreno.   :Razz:

----------


## aurora

ČIM MOJA BEBICA MALO PORASTE PRIDRUŽUJEM SE I JA ZADARSKIM RODAMA AKO ME PRIMATE  :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

Gitice nasa, jos cekamo tebe pa ce Crni Stakor dolijati........ :  :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Gita, čekamo te raširenih ruku i otvorena srčeka!!!  :Laughing:  
Još da i mak ulovimo... :wink: ( Pa nas je već 5! )

----------


## aurora

juupii  :Laughing:

----------


## mak

tu sam sad sam tek saznala za ovo. Recite di i kad ja sam "stedi redi".  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------

:D  :D  Sve nas je više!

----------


## klia

Svitu, oćemo u nedjelju popodne, npr. oko 4 ure? Na Branimiru? 8)

----------

Super! Nadam se da i drugim curama odgovara.  :Razz:

----------


## dijanam

Moze! :D

----------


## marta

Pol-pol su šanse da se i ja pojavim!!!

----------


## mak

Na rucku smo kod baka i dida u privlaci pa nisam skroz sigurna. Jel sa klincima ili bez njih? Potrudit cu se. :?  :wink:

----------


## dijanam

Kako god je tebi lakse i izvedivije  :Smile:

----------


## klia

Curke, držim fige da se sve skupimo! I ako neka ima digitalac da se pokažemo  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Ja otpadam, Drico mi je bolestan.

----------


## mak

VJEROVATNO CU MOC i imam digitalac ali neznam jel su baterij pune al ih u gradu mozemo napunit. Znaci 4 Branimir?   :Razz:

----------


## klia

Marta, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Ali nadam se da ćeš nas barem vidjeti kad se uslikamo!
Je svitu, ostaje u 4! :D

----------


## aurora

evo ja sam tek sad vidjela ovo,zakasnila sam na sastanak,drugi put,nadam se da ćete se lijepo provesti :D

----------


## klia

Evo mene pravo sa sastanka! Kao i uvijek - bilo je zanimljivo i konstruktivno, pale su neke nove ideje i planovi za akciju.
Gita, šteta što nisi bila, ali nadam se da ćemo se drugi puta svakako družiti!
nažalost, nismo vam se uspjeli slikati  :Razz:

----------

